# HGH 2uis a day



## danny1871436114701 (May 2, 2010)

Just a few questions guys, would 2uis a day for 4 or 5 days a week be benefical for connective tissue and little injury healing, not looking for fat loss or muscle gain just help with niggles.

Or would ghrp - 6 be benefical if so at what doses.

I had ligament injury and am just wondering, probably be a long time before I went on peptides,

What are people thought on low dose HGH


----------



## turbo21 (Sep 3, 2010)

hey danny,

i have had a breif experience with hgh i was running 5 iu's daily 5 days on 2 off, to be honest it was great i didnt suffer any injurys i felt really supple and it aided in fat loss to, altho thats not your objective.

i was injecting just before training because of the short half life id definatley run it again but its pricey but i guess you already know that. well i am new to the site but i hope i have helped a little bit


----------



## danny1871436114701 (May 2, 2010)

Thanks, yeah it is expensive, just curious as done ligaments to wrist extensor to ulnabone like 20 weeks ago and it still plays up sometimes,

I shouldnt do any peptides yet due to being new to aas but may just do 200mcg of GHRP truly for connective tissue benefits


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

I think it works wonders for injuries, skin, hair and sleep quality at low doses.

I used to regularly run Ansomone at 4iu EOD a few years ago and noticed all the above effects.


----------



## UKMainMan (Aug 8, 2010)

I'm running 2IU p/d and things are great.

I'm sleeping a hell of a lot better, a lot of niggles are starting to disappear etc etc...

The sense of wellbeing is fcking great tbh :thumb:

I'm mixing up the pinning times, i.e I'll pin just before i leave to goto the gym on fasted cardio days and on lifting days i'll pin as soon as i get back home (within 5-10 mins from leaving gym).

I'm going to run it this way for another month or two and then introduce some test e into the mix and see how it goes :whistling:


----------



## danny1871436114701 (May 2, 2010)

UKMainMan said:


> I'm running 2IU p/d and things are great.
> 
> I'm sleeping a hell of a lot better, a lot of niggles are starting to disappear etc etc...
> 
> ...


Yeah have a long time before I ever decide, someone at my gym he runs 2uis AM at around 830am then does 150mcg of GHRP post workout at around 7pm

Didnt think you good do these together like that


----------



## kadath (Aug 27, 2010)

I wanna know about HGH and GHRP6 togheter too...Could they be used togheter?


----------



## mazzucazze (Oct 13, 2009)

kadath said:


> I wanna know about HGH and GHRP6 togheter too...Could they be used togheter?


theoretically if you wait for the peak from HGH to finish you can then shot ghrp to have another peak. If you use small dose of HGH (around 2 IU) I think you have to wait around 5-6 hours before injecting ghrp. If you use hig amount of HGH (e.g. 10 IU) the peak will last longer and then shooting ghrp few hours after should be pointless.


----------



## kadath (Aug 27, 2010)

Thx Bro...I'm Planning 2iu og HGH upon waking then 150mcg of GHRP6 p.w. (I train at lunch) and 150mcg Before Bed....


----------



## mazzucazze (Oct 13, 2009)

kadath said:


> Thx Bro...I'm Planning 2iu og HGH upon waking then 150mcg of GHRP6 p.w. (I train at lunch) and 150mcg Before Bed....


as long as you leave enough hours between hgh and ghrp you will be fine. Otherwise you could also do hgh then around 20 minutes later ghrp so that your body sees it as one big gh pulse. Hope this can help


----------



## kadath (Aug 27, 2010)

mazzucazze said:


> as long as you leave enough hours between hgh and ghrp you will be fine. Otherwise you could also do hgh then around 20 minutes later ghrp so that your body sees it as one big gh pulse. Hope this can help


Cool! But If I do what you said last I must be fasting for an hour after sleep...right?


----------



## mazzucazze (Oct 13, 2009)

kadath said:


> Cool! But If I do what you said last I must be fasting for an hour after sleep...right?


You mean if you do it first thing in the morning? If that then yes you should fast for an hour. As a protocol for fat loss I did hgh upon wake up, wait 20 minutes ghrp and then after 20 minutes I started sipping BCAAs and do cardio. It helped a lot!!!


----------



## kadath (Aug 27, 2010)

mazzucazze said:


> You mean if you do it first thing in the morning? If that then yes you should fast for an hour. As a protocol for fat loss I did hgh upon wake up, wait 20 minutes ghrp and then after 20 minutes I started sipping BCAAs and do cardio. It helped a lot!!!


Yes I was meaning that. Wow, I think you got ripped as hell!!! I don't like cardio for fat loss, what about a short rests weight session?


----------



## mazzucazze (Oct 13, 2009)

kadath said:


> Yes I was meaning that. Wow, I think you got ripped as hell!!! I don't like cardio for fat loss, what about a short rests weight session?


I'm not able to lift heavy if I don't have food in me so for me was out of question. I think that both the hgh and the ghrp affected me, they made cardio ever harder.... but if u can give it a shot


----------



## kadath (Aug 27, 2010)

mazzucazze said:


> I'm not able to lift heavy if I don't have food in me so for me was out of question. I think that both the hgh and the ghrp affected me, they made cardio ever harder.... but if u can give it a shot


Can I drink coffee at least?


----------



## mazzucazze (Oct 13, 2009)

kadath said:


> Can I drink coffee at least?


Don't know about that, I've never tried and I have no idea if that will interfere with the ghrp.


----------

